# Types of temporary work visas (2-5 years)



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm a relatively new member and have contributed a few posts on the Portugal forum; to be brief, I'm originally from Brazil and live and work in the UK (Manchester). I came here originally in 2007 to study Marketing and graduated summer '10, and have been working for a large US financial services firm for the past 18 months (business area is Investment Services).

I've lived in 9 countries and have been here in the UK for 5 years now, never had a chance to live in North America but it's a place that interests me.

So back on topic now! What possibilities are there of temporary work in Canada? As the title implies anything between 2-5 years. From what I have read it's all dependent on having a job offer from a Canadian employer and sponsorship correct? From what I have also read only UK citizens are eligible for the Working Holiday Visa program? (Note I'm not eligible for UK nationality as a student visa doesn't count toward 5 years). 

So I believe that leaves two possibilities - A) A company transfer? B) Searching/applying for jobs in Canada and hoping to impress enough for sponsorship (how realistic is that option?)

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

G.Mac. said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a relatively new member and have contributed a few posts on the Portugal forum; to be brief, I'm originally from Brazil and live and work in the UK (Manchester). I came here originally in 2007 to study Marketing and graduated summer '10, and have been working for a large US financial services firm for the past 18 months (business area is Investment Services).
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say but it isn't too realistic. Getting into/working in Canada is becoming even more difficult. Your two possibilities are correct and sponsorship will be very difficult unless you have highly specialist skills.


----------



## G.Mac. (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Auld Yin I figured it might have been something along those lines. I'm also guessing even the skilled immigration route based on points (67 points I believe) is dependent on a job offer? 

And having mentioned it becoming more difficult has that been a growing trend in recent years and will continue or has it been quite sudden?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

G.Mac. said:


> Thanks Auld Yin I figured it might have been something along those lines. I'm also guessing even the skilled immigration route based on points (67 points I believe) is dependent on a job offer?
> 
> And having mentioned it becoming more difficult has that been a growing trend in recent years and will continue or has it been quite sudden?


 It has been a growing trend in recent years but abuse of the Temporary Worker programme has caused even more tightening recently.


----------

